# Hintergrund - Blau soll grau werden



## GernotH (26. August 2012)

ich brauche eure hilfe ;D

gibt es eine einfaches verfahren um aus einem blauen hintergrund einen grauen zu machen? hab schon ein paar sachen versucht, aber nichts passt mir ;D 

ich will das ganze ohne ausschneiden lösen... 

hier das bild: 
	

		
			
		

		
	




danke! 

lg


----------



## Sprint (27. August 2012)

Es gibt zwei Möglichkeiten, die mir da einfallen. Zum einen könntest du Auswahl / Farbbereich den kompletten blauen Bereich selektieren und dann umfärben bzw. entsättigen. Die andere Variante wäre, über selektive Farbkorrektur Blau und Cyan zu bearbeiten.
Das Problem, das ich aber in jedem Fall sehe, sind die blauen Reflektionen auf der Haut und vor allem in den Haaren. Sollte auf eine andere Farbe geändert werden, ginge es über die selektive Farbkorrektur ganz einfach, da in dem Fall die Reflektionen gleich mitgefärbt würden. Grau gibt aber keine Reflektionen, also wirst du da die blau getönten Kanten am Körper und die Haare auf jeden Fall separat bearbeiten müssen.


----------

